# Jones and Karakorum



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It appears they are teaming up. Here's the article from ESPN. Just thought I would sshare for those who might not have seen it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is pretty interesting.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Cool to know a back country legend is still there helping to push the envelope. Snowboarding is so quick to turn its back on the true vets.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Karakorum system is a pretty nice system overall. I think the only spot where it falls a little short is on the touring aspect. At least that is my understanding from the guys I know who have the system. No question it's rock solid on the down. I purchased the K clips to replace my Voile Chinese hooks last season. That was a big improvement. 

The thing is I am not so sure what these means for the Jones split line. What is a Jones split running for without hardware? $800 I think. The Karakorum system runs $600, so are they now going to be around $1400 and bypass the Voile system? Seems a bit much. I am guessing they are just going to add K Clips to the splits across the line like Mervin has done. Not sure if they can work the whole system into their plans where it's easy for the consumer. 

Still it's a coupe for Karakorum, and I like what those guys are doing. I'll probably be investing in their system at some point this winter.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> The Karakorum system is a pretty nice system overall. I think the only spot where it falls a little short is on the touring aspect. At least that is my understanding from the guys I know who have the system. No question it's rock solid on the down. I purchased the K clips to replace my Voile Chinese hooks last season. That was a big improvement.
> .


I think the Karakorams touring mode is the best part of the system, at least from when Ive used it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There have been some minor gripes I would call them. Nothing serious. From what I can tell they like the LT Bracket touring system from Spark better is all. Either are an upgrade from the Voile Brackets without a doubt.


----------

